# Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen Froschbiss?



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichpflanzenfreunde...
Hab am letzten Sonntag beim Tag der offenen Türe in einer Baumschule endlich einheimischen __ Froschbiss ergattert...
Die beiden Pflänzchen sind noch sehr zart und klein und deshalb wollte ich ihn erstmal im Verkaufsgefäß ein wenig aufpäppeln( mit lecker Teichwasser aus meinem Teichleiin)...damit er nicht gleich in meinem Gestrüpp verlorengeht...
Jeden Tag sehen ich nach ihm und jedesmal sind die Blätter mehr angefressen
Ich kann aber nix finden, was ihn anfressen könnte???
Außer einem kleinen Goldfischlein...das als blinder Passagier mitreiste
Für das muß ich dann wenn es größer ist noch einen andern Teich finden...weil Goldfische möchte ich nicht...
Wer kann das sein, der den Froschbiss anknabbert???
Bald ist nixmehr übrig...es sieht aus,als ob eine Nacktschnecke ihn sich vorgeknöpft hätte...
Aber so ein großes Tier ist devinitiv nicht im Becher
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Irgendwas muss das Fischlein doch fressen....


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Mach doch mal ein paar Bilder der Bissstellen.
Wo hast du die Pflanzen genau stehen?


----------



## Sveni (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Hallo Biotpfan,

es wird wohl der kleine Goldi gewesen sein.
Auch ich habe heute die kläglichen Reste von ehemals fünf kräftigen Froschbiss-Pflanzen aus dem Teich gekeschert. Ich konnte Koi und Goldi gemütlich beim knabbern beobachten.
Habe die Pflanzen (was davon übrig ist) derzeit in einem kleinen Kübel.
Hatte mich schon auf einen großen Froschbiss-Teppich gefreut.

Was meint ihr, ...wenn die Pflanzen etwas größer und stärker sind, wieder rein in den Teich, oder wird das wieder Fischfutter?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Wow, schon so viele Antworten...das geht ja schneller als die Feuerwehr
Nee, solche große Bissspuren trau ich dem kleinen echt noch nicht zu
Das is gradmal ein Koma mit 2 schwarzen Augen dran...so 4-5mm lang
Im Moment steht der Pott auf dem Terassentisch...
Also es muß was sein, das in dem Becher mit drin ist...
__ Schnecken schließe ich aus...weil die es nicht schaffen die Tischdecke zu überwinden...
Ok ich mach ein Bild...aber das kann dauern, bis ich es fertig habe...heut abend oder morgen dann...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Hallo!

Ist es denn so schwer Froschbiss zu ergattern !?
Ich habe mich schon gewundert das der dieses Jahr so Teuer ist ca  2.50€ für eine Pflanze !
Naja zum glück sind bei mir nach dem Winter bis jetzt 10 Froschbisspflanzen wieder nach oben gekommen !
Ich hoffe sie vermehren sich dieses Jahr prächtig !
Das es nächstes Jahr noch mehr werden !
Aber warum habe soviele Probleme damit das die Fische die Pflanzen fressen ?
Liegt das vieleicht an der Fütterungsgewohnheiten des Teichbisitzers ! :::::::?
Bei mir machen sie das nicht ! Sie haben bis jetzt noch keine Pflanze vernichtet . 

Freu mich auch schon darauf wenn die Krebsscheren hochkommen das sieht immer so schön aus .


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Hallo, also ich lass ja in keinem Laden die Teich oder Aquarienpflanzenabteilung aus, aber einheimischen Froschbiss hab ich noch nie gesehen...
Es gibt einige Pflanzen, die nicht ins reguläre Sortiment gehören...meistens gibts nur 0815Arten...
Ob meine __ Schnecken den Froschbiss in Ruhe lassen, werd ich dann sehen...so wie er im Moment aussieht, wär er ein gefundenes Fressen...
Meine Fische haben auch kein Interesse an Pflanzen...hab nur __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge...
Die brauchen höchstens mal einen Seerosenstängel um die Eier dranzulegen...
Find ich immer witzig, wenn der dann dauernd wackelt, weil sie ihn anschubbsen...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Hallo,

ich schätze Dein Froschbiss wird von einer Seerosenzünslerlarve angeknabbert. Wenn man die Biester noch nie gesehen hat, erkennt man sie nicht, denn sie tarnen sich mit Pflanzenteilen.

Froschbiss ist im Verkauf eine problematische Pflanze weil er so spät austreibt. Gartemcenter etc. bekommen ihre Teichpflanzen spätestens Anfang April geliefert und da ist vom Froschbiss noch nichts zu sehen. Uns macht er auch ein Problem, denn Bestellungen die Froschbiss enthalten, sind immer bis weit in den Mai hinein blockiert.


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Naja !
keine Ahnung wann ich letztes jahr den Froschbiss gekauft habe !
Aber bestimmt nicht zu dem Preis wie jetzt angeboten wird !
Ich habe sie jetzt im teich erstmal seperiert damit sie sich erstmal zusammen verkeilen !
Sonst schwimmen sie wild im Teich umher !


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Danke Werner...dann werd ich den mal suchen
Ich kenn ihn nur von Bildern...
http://www.aquamax.de/HG15.htm
Das er sich in Pflanzenteile einwickelt is auch ein guter Tip...
Hab heut morgen wieder gesucht und nix gefunden...
Ich geh gleichmal raus und such weiter...wie groß der wohl um die Jahreszeit ist???
Es bilden sich mittlerweile auch Fadenalgen im Becher...kann ich eine Spitzschlamm, PHS oder Tellerschnecke dazusetzen? Oder nagen die auch dran rum?
Eigentlich fressen meine __ Schnecken keine Pflanzen...die finden genug Schmodder im Teich...
VG Biotopfan





Zur ultimativen Algenfibel 
http://www.aquamax.de/HG64.htm


----------



## Conny (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Hallo,

wir hatten bzw haben auch die kleinen Biester. Hier einige Bilder.
Sie mögen nur die weichen, zarten Blätter auch kleine Seerosenblätter.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Juhu, das mit dem gefalteten Blatt, war der entscheidende Tip
Da war ein ziemlich großes Tier eingepackt...aber nicht so strubbelig wie der Seerosenzünzler von Bernd Kaufmann...
Habs geknipst...Bild kommt noch...
Hoffe, das wars jetzt und mein Froschbiss kann sich erholen
Viele Grüße Biotopfan


Zur ultimativen Algenfibel
http://www.aquamax.de/HG64.htm


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Freu Dich nicht zu früh. __ Seerosenzünsler sind keine Einsiedler. Wo einer ist, da sind normalerweise noch viele andere.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wer knabbert an meinem einheimischen  Froschbiss?*

Hei Werner, aber sind die nackig? Gibt es verschiedene Arten? Muß mal Tante Googel fragen...
Jaa, Bild kommt bald...
VG Monika


----------

